# Breastfeeding in front of parents and in-laws??!



## KeyonaBBaby

Okay so I breastfeed and i breastfeed in public. My FOB sister breastfeeds in front of everyone (including her brothers lol) but when i'm over there i cover up or go into a seprate room. Also , i only cover up at home if my brothers are around or my dad. SO what I am wondering is should I cover up around my dad, brothers and my FOB family? DO you guys cover up around dad, brothers, or your FOB family?? I just do it out of respect and for my dad and brother, I think it would be awkward. :blush:

i'm gonna put this thread in the teen parenting section too :)


----------



## we can't wait

I BF I in front of my parents & in-laws... in front of anyone really. :shrug: Aria doesn't like to be covered (and it's really hot this time of year), so usually I don't cover. Two of my brothers' wives breastfed, so they are comfortable with it. My dad was in the hospital room with me when the lactation consultant came in to help me. And DH's mom BFed, so his dad & brother are cool with it. His little brother sits on the couch with me while LO BFs, so I mean, I don't think I'm disrespecting him by not covering up? If any of them acted like they were uncomfortable, I guess it might be different. But, they don't mind because it's natural. You usually can't even see anything when I'm BFing. Like I said in another thread, I usually wear two shirts-- one that can be pulled up, and a tank top that can be pulled down... So I'm completely covered. :shrug:


----------



## xSarahM

I guess i personally wouldn't cover up, i mean i wouldnt take my whole top off or make a broadcast about breastfeeding. But you do whatever makes you comfortable. If someone else finds it uncomfortable, tell them to leave or try having their meals with a blanket over their head.


----------



## KeyonaBBaby

we can't wait said:


> I BF I in front of my parents & in-laws... in front of anyone really. :shrug: Aria doesn't like to be covered (and it's really hot this time of year), so usually I don't cover. Two of my brothers' wives breastfed, so they are comfortable with it. My dad was in the hospital room with me when the lactation consultant came in to help me. And DH's mom BFed, so his dad & brother are cool with it. His little brother sits on the couch with me while LO BFs, so I mean, I don't think I'm disrespecting him by not covering up? If any of them acted like they were uncomfortable, I guess it might be different. But, they don't mind because it's natural. You usually can't even see anything when I'm BFing. Like I said in another thread, I usually wear two shirts-- one that can be pulled up, and a tank top that can be pulled down... So I'm completely covered. :shrug:

Yeah!! Thanks!! he has a BUNCH of brothers, younger ones. i just don't wanna disrespect them ya know? or make it awkward, i always wear a tank then another shirt, so when i'm BF'ing i'm not showing everything. my dad gets weird about it when he sees me breastfeed, like weirdede out that he saw!! and him and my brothers like point it out lol :dohh:


----------



## BrEeZeY

i personally dont plan on breastfeeding infront of my inlaws or brother or brother in law, i jst find it weird for my boob to be hanging out, ya know? my inlaws stared when i tried with Aiden and this one i dnt wanna go thru that awkward-ness and my bil always checks me out which creeps me out!! lol


----------



## KeyonaBBaby

xSarahM said:


> I guess i personally wouldn't cover up, i mean i wouldnt take my whole top off or make a broadcast about breastfeeding. But you do whatever makes you comfortable. If someone else finds it uncomfortable, tell them to leave or try having their meals with a blanket over their head.

Thank you for that example!! thats a good one, im sure i'll use! :happydance: yeah, i wouldn't take my whole top off either that'd be funny!! :haha::blush:


----------



## KeyonaBBaby

BrEeZeY said:


> i personally dont plan on breastfeeding infront of my inlaws or brother or brother in law, i jst find it weird for my boob to be hanging out, ya know? my inlaws stared when i tried with Aiden and this one i dnt wanna go thru that awkward-ness and my bil always checks me out which creeps me out!! lol

oh my!! see! my FOB's other sister (non-bfing one) her boyfriend was staring at the breastfeeding sister while she fed. !! creepy! but yeah, i think it would be a lil' weird especially if i'm in their house and he has a bunch of younger brothers :nope:


----------



## xSarahM

KeyonaBBaby said:


> BrEeZeY said:
> 
> 
> i personally dont plan on breastfeeding infront of my inlaws or brother or brother in law, i jst find it weird for my boob to be hanging out, ya know? my inlaws stared when i tried with Aiden and this one i dnt wanna go thru that awkward-ness and my bil always checks me out which creeps me out!! lol
> 
> oh my!! see! my FOB's other sister (non-bfing one) her boyfriend was staring at the breastfeeding sister while she fed. !! creepy! but yeah, i think it would be a lil' weird especially if i'm in their house and he has a bunch of younger brothers :nope:Click to expand...


Brea, that is just weird! Did you ever say anything to him about it?
Keyona, you have to remember some people ARE just curious. Although i know that doesnt make it any less awkward.


----------



## KeyonaBBaby

xSarahM said:


> KeyonaBBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrEeZeY said:
> 
> 
> i personally dont plan on breastfeeding infront of my inlaws or brother or brother in law, i jst find it weird for my boob to be hanging out, ya know? my inlaws stared when i tried with Aiden and this one i dnt wanna go thru that awkward-ness and my bil always checks me out which creeps me out!! lol
> 
> oh my!! see! my FOB's other sister (non-bfing one) her boyfriend was staring at the breastfeeding sister while she fed. !! creepy! but yeah, i think it would be a lil' weird especially if i'm in their house and he has a bunch of younger brothers :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brea, that is just weird! Did you ever say anything to him about it?
> Keyona, you have to remember some people ARE just curious. Although i know that doesnt make it any less awkward.Click to expand...

OH NO!! OF COURSE NOT!! LMAO "HEY! Stop looking at her breastfeed you creep!" :haha: but i told my FOB about it he just said it was weird. lol, true people are curious and i'm sure they don't know how awkward them looking makes it. some people are just pervs too though. :nope:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I plan on breastfeeding whereever I am. If my babies hungry I'm going to feed him. I'm obviously gonna make sure I'm wearing enough so my stomach AND boob isnt hanging out :haha: But I'm sure while I'm still getting used to it'll be hard to not just let it all hang out so people can just not look if they dont like it!! I love when i see mommas BF in public, makes me feel so much stronger as a women.


----------



## KeyonaBBaby

Skyebo said:


> I plan on breastfeeding whereever I am. If my babies hungry I'm going to feed him. I'm obviously gonna make sure I'm wearing enough so my stomach AND boob isnt hanging out :haha: But I'm sure while I'm still getting used to it'll be hard to not just let it all hang out so people can just not look if they dont like it!! I love when i see mommas BF in public, makes me feel so much stronger as a women.

Hahaha! That's what i do!! I just make sure everything isn't all hanging out, i just wear a tank top under my shirt :winkwink: SO are you goona breastfeed in front of FOB dad ?


----------



## krys

I BF in front of my parents, OH's sister, OH's mom, my friends, etc... His mom and sister live with us so it's hard not to. It pisses me off though bc his mom will just walk over when I'm feeding her and look and start talking to her! Like, uh give me some privacy!! I wear shirts that I can pull down and then depending on which nursing bra I have on, I either pull it up or down. You can't see much unless you're a weirdo like MIL and walk over and look :dohh:
I'm definitely not as comfortable breastfeeding around OH's dad :nope: I just use a blanket though and it's fine.


----------



## KeyonaBBaby

krys said:


> I BF in front of my parents, OH's sister, OH's mom, my friends, etc... His mom and sister live with us so it's hard not to. It pisses me off though bc his mom will just walk over when I'm feeding her and look and start talking to her! Like, uh give me some privacy!! I wear shirts that I can pull down and then depending on which nursing bra I have on, I either pull it up or down. You can't see much unless you're a weirdo like MIL and walk over and look :dohh:
> I'm definitely not as comfortable breastfeeding around OH's dad :nope: I just use a blanket though and it's fine.

HAHAHA!!! MY mom, sisters, and grandma do that!! they even kiss her while i'm feeding her!! i'm like um... that's my boob your getting close to you know!! :dohh: :hugs:


----------



## krys

Haha it wouldn't bother me if MY mom did that. I can't stand his mom though so it drives me nuts!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

FOBs mom BF all of hers until they were atleast 3 (FOB was 5 :o) So when they come visit I wont be worried about BF in front of them. Im normally sort of weird about my boobs showing, and when I used to shower over at FOBs I'd always bring atleast my underwear, bra, and a tank top into the bathroom even though I HATE getting dressed in the bathroom :haha: but knowing hes seen his 4 kids be breastfed for so long I know he'll be supportive and happy I'm BF too..


----------



## KeyonaBBaby

krys said:


> Haha it wouldn't bother me if MY mom did that. I can't stand his mom though so it drives me nuts!

haha, yeah but she does it ALL the time and after a while each one of them doing it all the time is a bit much :dohh: :haha:


----------



## KeyonaBBaby

Skyebo said:


> FOBs mom BF all of hers until they were atleast 3 (FOB was 5 :o) So when they come visit I wont be worried about BF in front of them. Im normally sort of weird about my boobs showing, and when I used to shower over at FOBs I'd always bring atleast my underwear, bra, and a tank top into the bathroom even though I HATE getting dressed in the bathroom :haha: but knowing hes seen his 4 kids be breastfed for so long I know he'll be supportive and happy I'm BF too..

OH man! My FOB's mom breastfeed all hers too but only till they were 1! I don't mind her. it's just all 5 of his brothers and his dad LOL :haha: Getting dressed in the bathroom does suck! :nope:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

KeyonaBBaby said:


> OH man! My FOB's mom breastfeed all hers too but only till they were 1! I don't mind her. it's just all 5 of his brothers and his dad LOL :haha: Getting dressed in the bathroom does suck! :nope:

Yeah FOBS family is mostly all boys. He has 2 younger brothers and 1 younger sister. His sisters only 6, one brothers 8(almost 9), and the other is almost 16. Then his dad. Its hard around his family because English is their second language so I always have to ask what theyre saying like 5 times.. :dohh: I know his dad is so excited for his first grandson though so I think i'll be pretty comfortable. FOB would probably be more uncomfortable for me then I am for myself :haha:


----------



## KeyonaBBaby

Skyebo said:


> KeyonaBBaby said:
> 
> 
> OH man! My FOB's mom breastfeed all hers too but only till they were 1! I don't mind her. it's just all 5 of his brothers and his dad LOL :haha: Getting dressed in the bathroom does suck! :nope:
> 
> Yeah FOBS family is mostly all boys. He has 2 younger brothers and 1 younger sister. His sisters only 6, one brothers 8(almost 9), and the other is almost 16. Then his dad. Its hard around his family because English is their second language so I always have to ask what theyre saying like 5 times.. :dohh: I know his dad is so excited for his first grandson though so I think i'll be pretty comfortable. FOB would probably be more uncomfortable for me then I am for myself :haha:Click to expand...

English is second languge for my FOB's family too!! ahaha. I know what you mean about asking what they said 5 times. i usually just smile if i dont wanna ask again! :haha:


----------



## GemmaLeanne

i guess im in the same predicament! Kacie didnt latch on properly at all and it wasnt just a case of learning either, the midwife told me she'd probably not get it as she was such a lazy feeder so after making myself VERY sore i decided to give up. but this time round im going prepared, nipple shields if i have to BUT im determined to breastfeed LO#2. With Kacie I was quite embarassed about breastfeeding infront of MIL and my dad when they came to the hospital. I think its more what YOUR comfortable with.. Even if my dad was fine i think id go in a different room but thats just how i am, im quite a private person. I guess it'd be easier to maybe ask them if they mind? 

hope you figure things out :flower:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:rofl: I do the same thing!! Or just agree with them. HAHAHA I'd normally just look at FOB though and then he'd just tell them "stop asking her so many questions!!


----------



## KeyonaBBaby

Skyebo said:


> :rofl: I do the same thing!! Or just agree with them. HAHAHA I'd normally just look at FOB though and then he'd just tell them "stop asking her so many questions!!

Lol, same here! :haha: What language ??


----------



## amygwen

Do whatever you feel most comfortable! If you want to cover up than do it, if you want to BF without covering than do it! I never covered in front of my family, but when I was around OH's family I would always bottlefeed EBM.


----------



## KeyonaBBaby

amygwen said:


> Do whatever you feel most comfortable! If you want to cover up than do it, if you want to BF without covering than do it! I never covered in front of my family, but when I was around OH's family I would always bottlefeed EBM.

yeah! i think i'm just gonna stay uncovered but disret about it :thumbup: Malaya hates bottles lol


----------



## oOskittlesOo

The language is alled Palau'n. How but their language??


----------



## Ashleii15

I would cover up as well.
I would feel awkward..


----------



## KeyonaBBaby

Skyebo said:


> The language is alled Palau'n. How but their language??

Spanish... :rofl:


----------



## kittycat18

I breastfed in public and in-front of my dad and brother. They just had to get used to it. When the child was hungry, she needed fed. End of ;)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

KeyonaBBaby said:


> Spanish... :rofl:

Oh hes hispanic. LOL I wondered.


----------



## MrsBurton09

I personally would do as if I was bf in public. I would always use a cover or a tank that didn't show much. I would be respectful in any situation but when it comes to family they all support bf and bf in public if your being respectful by not showing too much.


----------



## aidensxmomma

When I breastfed Mady, I always made sure my stomach and most of my boob was covered. It was rare for anyone to get a show. :haha: I breastfed in front of everyone...my parents, my stepdad, my OH's parents, my brother, my OH's BIL. I even breastfed in front of my uncle and 10yo cousin (who is a boy, btw). It never really bothered me. I had a lot of male friends I breastfed in front of too (although I'm sure they were hoping they would get to see more :rofl: ). The only people I would ever feel weird about breastfeeding in front of are my OH's older brother and his cousin. His cousin seems to have a thing for me and his brother just creeps me out. 

You just have to do whatever makes you comfortable. :thumbup:


----------



## chichestermum

when i was trying to breastfeed DD i used to go into another room if the in laws were around, but that was mainly because they are anti BF. this time around im feeding wherever im sitting and they can either be uncomfortable sitting there while i feed or they can sod off, (pref the 2nd option) haha!

I think id probably throw a cover over me if there were young boys around like 11-14 when they get curious lol but i dont know if baby will like that so i say il cover now but it could end up being a see for all as im not the most discreet person lol! xx


----------

